# dakine edge tuner



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

Just a quick side question, are there any Canadian e-tailers out there that sell this tool? My sub-par local shops don't supply them and I can't seem to find it anywhere online.


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

i guess its just a side edge tuner, correct?

so would i just use the 88? to get the acute edge?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

you can't use it on the base edge, only on the side edge.


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

i saw some vid's with people using it on both. is that alright? 

also which side is the plastic supposed to sit. on the base or the topsheet? i can tell which way the 88 degrees is slanting


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i think its made for base edge as well but its almost impossible to use on your base edge, let alone get a 2 degree bevel out of it..


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

ha, so do i not use this thing at all?

i guess i'll stick to the 90 deg until someone shows me


----------



## skunkworks (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's a video from dogfunk showing you how to use the edge tool. 

YouTube - Dogfunk.com Snowboard Tuning Guide part 5 - sharpening edges

I have the same tool and I found it works ok on the side edge but not the base edge. When I used it once on the base edge it even scrap off some base material on my board so I stop using it on the base.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

use it for the side edge. It sucks for the base edge. The number printed on the tool. If that is facing the edge that is the angle you are cutting. I like to use this tool for the side edge and the swix 2x2 for the base edge. The swix 2x2 also comes with a diamond file insert that you can pull out and use it too remove the burs like demonstrated in the video.


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

sounds good.

anyone know the factory edge angles on a NS SL-R? seems like the side edge is way more than 2 deg.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

0/0
0/0
0/0


----------

